# Anxiety Disorders > Specific Phobias >  >  Phobia List

## Ms.Lady

Ablutophobia - Fear of washing or bathing.
Acarophobia - Fear of itching or of the insects that cause itching.
Acerophobia - Fear of sourness.
Achluophobia - Fear of darkness.
Acousticophobia - Fear of noise.
Acrophobia - Fear of heights.
Aerophobia - Fear of drafts, air swallowing or airbourne noxious substances.
Aeroacrophobia - Fear of open high places.
Aeronausiphobia - Fear of vomiting secondary to airsickness.
Agateophobia - Fear of insanity.
Agliophobia - Fear of pain.
Agoraphobia - Fear of open spaces or of being in crowded, public places like markets. Fear of leaving a safe place.
Agraphobia - Fear of sexual abuse.
Agrizoophobia - Fear of wild animals.
Agyrophobia - Fear of streets or crossing the street.
Aichmophobia - Fear of needles or pointed objects.
Ailurophobia - Fear of cats.
Albuminurophobia - Fear of kidney disease.
Alektorophobia - Fear of chickens.
Algophobia - Fear of pain.
Alliumphobia - Fear of garlic.
Allodoxaphobia - Fear of opinions.
Altophobia - Fear of heights.
Amathophobia - Fear of dust.
Amaxophobia - Fear of riding in a car.
Ambulophobia - Fear of walking.
Amnesiphobia - Fear of amnesia.
Amychophobia - Fear of scratches or being scratched.
Anablephobia - Fear of looking up.
Ancraophobia - Fear of wind. (Anemophobia)
Androphobia - Fear of men.
Anemophobia - Fear of air drafts or wind. (Ancraophobia)
Anginophobia - Fear of angina, choking or narrowness.
Anglophobia - Fear of England or English culture, etc.
Angrophobia - Fear of anger or of becoming angry.
Ankylophobia - Fear of immobility of a joint.
Anthrophobia or Anthophobia - Fear of flowers.
Anthropophobia - Fear of people or society.
Antlophobia - Fear of floods.
Anuptaphobia - Fear of staying single.
Apeirophobia - Fear of infinity.
Aphenphosmphobia - Fear of being touched. (Haphephobia)
Apiphobia - Fear of bees.
Apotemnophobia - Fear of persons with amputations.
Arachibutyrophobia - Fear of peanut butter sticking to the roof of the mouth.
Arachnephobia or Arachnophobia - Fear of spiders.
Arithmophobia - Fear of numbers.
Arrhenphobia - Fear of men.
Arsonphobia - Fear of fire.
Asthenophobia - Fear of fainting or weakness.
Astraphobia or Astrapophobia - Fear of thunder and lightning. (Ceraunophobia, Keraunophobia)
Astrophobia - Fear of stars or celestial space.
Asymmetriphobia - Fear of asymmetrical things.
Ataxiophobia - Fear of ataxia. (Muscular incoordination)
Ataxophobia - Fear of disorder or untidiness.
Atelophobia - Fear of imperfection.
Atephobia - Fear of ruin or ruins.
Athazagoraphobia - Fear of being forgotton or ignored or forgetting.
Atomosophobia - Fear of atomic explosions.
Atychiphobia - Fear of failure.
Aulophobia - Fear of flutes.
Aurophobia - Fear of gold.
Auroraphobia - Fear of Northern lights.
Autodysomophobia - Fear of one that has a vile odor.
Automatonophobia - Fear of ventriloquist's dummies, animatronic creatures, wax statues - anything that falsly represents a sentient being.
Automysophobia - Fear of being dirty.
Autophobia - Fear of being alone or of oneself.
Aviophobia or Aviatophobia - Fear of flying.

B
Bacillophobia - Fear of microbes.
Bacteriophobia - Fear of bacteria.
Ballistophobia - Fear of missiles or bullets.
Bolshephobia - Fear of Bolsheviks.
Barophobia - Fear of gravity.
Basophobia or Basiphobia - Inability to stand. Fear of walking or falling.
Bathmophobia - Fear of stairs or steep slopes.
Bathophobia - Fear of depth.
Batophobia - Fear of heights or being close to high buildings.
Batrachophobia - Fear of amphibians, such as frogs, newts, salamanders, etc.
Belonephobia - Fear of pins and needles. (Aichmophobia)
Bibliophobia - Fear of books.
Blennophobia - Fear of slime.
Bogyphobia - Fear of bogeys or the bogeyman.
Botanophobia - Fear of plants.
Bromidrosiphobia or Bromidrophobia - Fear of body smells.
Brontophobia - Fear of thunder and lightning.
Bufonophobia - Fear of toads.



C
Cacophobia - Fear of ugliness.
Cainophobia or Cainotophobia - Fear of newness, novelty.
Caligynephobia - Fear of beautiful women.
Cancerophobia or Carcinophobia - Fear of cancer.
Cardiophobia - Fear of the heart.
Carnophobia - Fear of meat.
Catagelophobia - Fear of being ridiculed.
Catapedaphobia - Fear of jumping from high and low places.
Cathisophobia - Fear of sitting.
Catoptrophobia - Fear of mirrors.
Cenophobia or Centophobia - Fear of new things or ideas.
Ceraunophobia or Keraunophobia - Fear of thunder and lightning. (Astraphobia, Astrapophobia)
Chaetophobia - Fear of hair.
Cheimaphobia or Cheimatophobia - Fear of cold. (Frigophobia, Psychophobia)
Chemophobia - Fear of chemicals or working with chemicals.
Cherophobia - Fear of gaiety.
Chionophobia - Fear of snow.
Chiraptophobia - Fear of being touched.
Chirophobia - Fear of hands.
Cholerophobia - Fear of anger or the fear of cholera.
Chorophobia - Fear of dancing.
Chrometophobia or Chrematophobia - Fear of money.
Chromophobia or Chromatophobia - Fear of colors.
Chronophobia - Fear of time.
Chronomentrophobia - Fear of clocks.
Cibophobia - Fear of food. (Sitophobia, Sitiophobia)
Claustrophobia - Fear of confined spaces.
Cleithrophobia or Cleisiophobia - Fear of being locked in an enclosed place.
Cleptophobia - Fear of stealing.
Climacophobia - Fear of stairs, climbing, or of falling downstairs.
Clinophobia - Fear of going to bed.
Clithrophobia or Cleithrophobia - Fear of being enclosed.
Cnidophobia - Fear of stings.
Cometophobia - Fear of comets.
Coimetrophobia - Fear of cemeteries.
Coitophobia - Fear of coitus.
Contreltophobia - Fear of sexual abuse.
Coprastasophobia - Fear of constipation.
Coprophobia - Fear of feces.
Consecotaleophobia - Fear of chopsticks.
Coulrophobia - Fear of clowns.
Counterphobia - The preference by a phobic for fearful situations.
Cremnophobia - Fear of precipices.
Cryophobia - Fear of extreme cold, ice or frost.
Crystallophobia - Fear of crystals or glass.
Cyberphobia - Fear of computers or working on a computer.
Cyclophobia - Fear of bicycles.
Cymophobia or Kymophobia - Fear of waves or wave like motions.
Cynophobia - Fear of dogs or rabies.
Cypridophobia or Cypriphobia or Cyprianophobia or Cyprinophobia - Fear of prostitutes or venereal disease.


D
Decidophobia - Fear of making decisions.
Defecaloesiophobia - Fear of painful bowels movements.
Deipnophobia - Fear of dining or dinner conversations.
Dementophobia - Fear of insanity.
Demonophobia or Daemonophobia - Fear of demons.
Demophobia - Fear of crowds. (Agoraphobia)
Dendrophobia - Fear of trees.
Dentophobia - Fear of dentists.
Dermatophobia - Fear of skin lesions.
Dermatosiophobia or Dermatophobia or Dermatopathophobia - Fear of skin disease.
Dextrophobia - Fear of objects at the right side of the body.
Diabetophobia - Fear of diabetes.
Didaskaleinophobia - Fear of going to school.
Dikephobia - Fear of justice.
Dinophobia - Fear of dizziness or whirlpools.
Diplophobia - Fear of double vision.
Dipsophobia - Fear of drinking.
Dishabiliophobia - Fear of undressing in front of someone.
Domatophobia - Fear of houses or being in a house. (Eicophobia, Oikophobia)
Doraphobia - Fear of fur or skins of animals.
Doxophobia - Fear of expressing opinions or of receiving praise.
Dromophobia - Fear of crossing streets.
Dutchphobia - Fear of the Dutch.
Dysmorphophobia - Fear of deformity.
Dystychiphobia - Fear of accidents.


E
Ecclesiophobia - Fear of church.
Ecophobia - Fear of home.
Eicophobia - Fear of home surroundings. (Domatophobia, Oikophobia)
Eisoptrophobia - Fear of mirrors or of seeing oneself in a mirror.
Electrophobia - Fear of electricity.
Eleutherophobia - Fear of freedom.
Elurophobia - Fear of cats. (Ailurophobia)
Emetophobia - Fear of vomiting.
Enetophobia - Fear of pins.
Enochlophobia - Fear of crowds.
Enosiophobia or Enissophobia - Fear of having committed an unpardonable sin or of criticism.
Entomophobia - Fear of insects.
Eosophobia - Fear of dawn or daylight.
Ephebiphobia - Fear of teenagers.
Epistaxiophobia - Fear of nosebleeds.
Epistemophobia - Fear of knowledge.
Equinophobia - Fear of horses.
Eremophobia - Fear of being oneself or of lonliness.
Ereuthrophobia - Fear of blushing.
Ergasiophobia - 1) Fear of work or functioning. 2) Surgeon's fear of operating.
Ergophobia - Fear of work.
Erotophobia - Fear of sexual love or sexual questions.
Euphobia - Fear of hearing good news.
Eurotophobia - Fear of female genitalia.
Erythrophobia or Erytophobia or Ereuthophobia - 1) Fear of redlights. 2) Blushing. 3) Red.

F
Febriphobia or Fibriphobia or Fibriophobia - Fear of fever.
Felinophobia - Fear of cats. (Ailurophobia, Elurophobia, Galeophobia, Gatophobia)
Francophobia - Fear of France or French culture. (Gallophobia, Galiophobia)
Frigophobia - Fear of cold or cold things.(Cheimaphobia, Cheimatophobia, Psychrophobia)

G
Galeophobia or Gatophobia - Fear of cats.
Gallophobia or Galiophobia - Fear France or French culture. (Francophobia)
Gamophobia - Fear of marriage.
Geliophobia - Fear of laughter.
Geniophobia - Fear of chins.
Genophobia - Fear of sex.
Genuphobia - Fear of knees.
Gephyrophobia or Gephydrophobia or Gephysrophobia - Fear of crossing bridges.
Gerascophobia - Fear of growing old.
Germanophobia - Fear of Germany or German culture.
Gerontophobia - Fear of old people or of growing old.
Geumaphobia or Geumophobia - Fear of taste.
Globophobia - Fear of balloons.
Glossophobia - Fear of speaking in public or of trying to speak.
Gnosiophobia - Fear of knowledge.
Graphophobia - Fear of writing or handwriting.
Gymnophobia - Fear of nudity.
Gynephobia or Gynophobia - Fear of women.

H
Hadephobia - Fear of hell.
Hagiophobia - Fear of saints or holy things.
Hamartophobia - Fear of sinning.
Haphephobia or Haptephobia - Fear of being touched.
Harpaxophobia - Fear of being robbed.
Hedonophobia - Fear of feeling pleasure.
Heliophobia - Fear of the sun.
Hellenologophobia - Fear of Greek terms or complex scientific terminology.
Helminthophobia - Fear of being infested with worms.
Hemophobia or Hemaphobia or Hematophobia - Fear of blood.
Heresyphobia or Hereiophobia - Fear of challenges to official doctrine or of radical deviation.
Herpetophobia - Fear of reptiles or creepy, crawly things.
Heterophobia - Fear of the opposite sex. (Sexophobia)
Hexakosioihexekontahexaphobia - Fear of the number 666.
Hierophobia - Fear of priests or sacred things.
Hippophobia - Fear of horses.
Hippopotomonstrosesquippedaliophobia - Fear of long words.
Hobophobia - Fear of bums or beggars.
Hodophobia - Fear of road travel.
Hormephobia - Fear of shock.
Homichlophobia - Fear of fog.
Homilophobia - Fear of sermons.
Hominophobia - Fear of men.
Homophobia - Fear of sameness, monotony or of homosexuality or of becoming homosexual.
Hoplophobia - Fear of firearms.
Hydrargyophobia - Fear of mercurial medicines.
Hydrophobia - Fear of water or of rabies.
Hydrophobophobia - Fear of rabies.
Hyelophobia or Hyalophobia - Fear of glass.
Hygrophobia - Fear of liquids, dampness, or moisture.
Hylephobia - Fear of materialism or the fear of epilepsy.
Hylophobia - Fear of forests.
Hypengyophobia or Hypegiaphobia - Fear of responsibility.
Hypnophobia - Fear of sleep or of being hypnotized.
Hypsiphobia - Fear of height.

I
Iatrophobia - Fear of going to the doctor or of doctors.
Ichthyophobia - Fear of fish.
Ideophobia - Fear of ideas.
Illyngophobia - Fear of vertigo or feeling dizzy when looking down.
Iophobia - Fear of poison.
Insectophobia - Fear of insects.
Isolophobia - Fear of solitude, being alone.
Isopterophobia - Fear of termites, insects that eat wood.
Ithyphallophobia - Fear of seeing, thinking about or having an erect penis.

J
Japanophobia - Fear of Japanese.
Judeophobia - Fear of Jews.

K
Kainolophobia or Kainophobia - Fear of anything new, novelty.
Kakorrhaphiophobia - Fear of failure or defeat.
Katagelophobia - Fear of ridicule.
Kathisophobia - Fear of sitting down.
Kenophobia - Fear of voids or empty spaces.
Keraunophobia or Ceraunophobia - Fear of thunder and lightning. (Astraphobia, Astrapophobia)
Kinetophobia or Kinesophobia - Fear of movement or motion.
Kleptophobia - Fear of stealing.
Koinoniphobia - Fear of rooms.
Kolpophobia - Fear of genitals, particularly female.
Kopophobia - Fear of fatigue.
Koniophobia - Fear of dust. (Amathophobia)
Kosmikophobia - Fear of cosmic phenomenon.
Kymophobia - Fear of waves. (Cymophobia)
Kynophobia - Fear of rabies.
Kyphophobia - Fear of stooping.
Koumpounophobia - Fear of buttons

L
Lachanophobia - Fear of vegetables.
Laliophobia or Lalophobia - Fear of speaking.
Leprophobia or Lepraphobia - Fear of leprosy.
Leukophobia - Fear of the color white.
Levophobia - Fear of things to the left side of the body.
Ligyrophobia - Fear of loud noises.
Lilapsophobia - Fear of tornadoes and hurricanes.
Limnophobia - Fear of lakes.
Linonophobia - Fear of string.
Liticaphobia - Fear of lawsuits.
Lockiophobia - Fear of childbirth.
Logizomechanophobia - Fear of computers.
Logophobia - Fear of words.
Luiphobia - Fear of lues, syphillis.
Lutraphobia - Fear of otters.
Lygophobia - Fear of darkness.
Lyssophobia - Fear of rabies or of becoming mad.


M
Macrophobia - Fear of long waits.
Mageirocophobia - Fear of cooking.
Maieusiophobia - Fear of childbirth.
Malaxophobia - Fear of love play. (Sarmassophobia)
Maniaphobia - Fear of insanity.
Mastigophobia - Fear of punishment.
Mechanophobia - Fear of machines.
Medomalacuphobia - Fear of losing an erection.
Medorthophobia - Fear of an erect penis.
Megalophobia - Fear of large things.
Melissophobia - Fear of bees.
Melanophobia - Fear of the color black.
Melophobia - Fear or hatred of music.
Meningitophobia - Fear of brain disease.
Menophobia - Fear of menstruation.
Merinthophobia - Fear of being bound or tied up.
Metallophobia - Fear of metal.
Metathesiophobia - Fear of changes.
Meteorophobia - Fear of meteors.
Methyphobia - Fear of alcohol.
Metrophobia - Fear or hatred of poetry.
Microbiophobia - Fear of microbes. (Bacillophobia)
Microphobia - Fear of small things.
Misophobia or Mysophobia - Fear of being contaminated with dirt or germs.
Mnemophobia - Fear of memories.
Molysmophobia or Molysomophobia - Fear of dirt or contamination.
Monophobia - Fear of solitude or being alone.
Monopathophobia - Fear of definite disease.
Motorphobia - Fear of automobiles.
Mottephobia - Fear of moths.
Musophobia or Muriphobia - Fear of mice.
Mycophobia - Fear or aversion to mushrooms.
Mycrophobia - Fear of small things.
Myctophobia - Fear of darkness.
Myrmecophobia - Fear of ants.
Mythophobia - Fear of myths or stories or false statements.
Myxophobia - Fear of slime. (Blennophobia)


N
Nebulaphobia - Fear of fog. (Homichlophobia)
Necrophobia - Fear of death or dead things.
Nelophobia - Fear of glass.
Neopharmaphobia - Fear of new drugs.
Neophobia - Fear of anything new.
Nephophobia - Fear of clouds.
Noctiphobia - Fear of the night.
Nomatophobia - Fear of names.
Nosocomephobia - Fear of hospitals.
Nosophobia or Nosemaphobia - Fear of becoming ill.
Nostophobia - Fear of returning home.
Novercaphobia - Fear of your step-mother.
Nucleomituphobia - Fear of nuclear weapons.
Nudophobia - Fear of nudity.
Numerophobia - Fear of numbers.
Nyctohylophobia - Fear of dark wooded areas or of forests at night
Nyctophobia - Fear of the dark or of night.


O
Obesophobia - Fear of gaining weight.(Pocrescophobia)
Ochlophobia - Fear of crowds or mobs.
Ochophobia - Fear of vehicles.
Octophobia - Fear of the figure 8.
Odontophobia - Fear of teeth or dental surgery.
Odynophobia or Odynephobia - Fear of pain. (Algophobia)
Oenophobia - Fear of wines.
Oikophobia - Fear of home surroundings, house. (Domatophobia, Eicophobia)
Olfactophobia - Fear of smells.
Ombrophobia - Fear of rain or of being rained on.
Ommetaphobia or Ommatophobia - Fear of eyes.
Oneirophobia - Fear of dreams.
Oneirogmophobia - Fear of wet dreams.
Onomatophobia - Fear of hearing a certain word or of names.
Ophidiophobia - Fear of snakes. (Snakephobia)
Ophthalmophobia - Fear of being stared at.
Opiophobia - Fear medical doctors experience of prescribing needed pain medications for patients.
Optophobia - Fear of opening one's eyes.
Ornithophobia - Fear of birds.
Orthophobia - Fear of property.
Osmophobia or Osphresiophobia - Fear of smells or odors.
Ostraconophobia - Fear of shellfish.
Ouranophobia or Uranophobia - Fear of heaven.


P
Pagophobia - Fear of ice or frost.
Panthophobia - Fear of suffering and disease.
Panophobia or Pantophobia - Fear of everything.
Papaphobia - Fear of the Pope.
Papyrophobia - Fear of paper.
Paralipophobia - Fear of neglecting duty or responsibility.
Paraphobia - Fear of sexual perversion.
Parasitophobia - Fear of parasites.
Paraskavedekatriaphobia - Fear of Friday the 13th.
Parthenophobia - Fear of virgins or young girls.
Pathophobia - Fear of disease.
Patroiophobia - Fear of heredity.
Parturiphobia - Fear of childbirth.
Peccatophobia - Fear of sinning or imaginary crimes.
Pediculophobia - Fear of lice.
Pediophobia - Fear of dolls.
Pedophobia - Fear of children.
Peladophobia - Fear of bald people.
Pellagrophobia - Fear of pellagra.
Peniaphobia - Fear of poverty.
Pentheraphobia - Fear of mother-in-law. (Novercaphobia)
Phagophobia - Fear of swallowing or of eating or of being eaten.
Phalacrophobia - Fear of becoming bald.
Phallophobia - Fear of a penis, especially erect.
Pharmacophobia - Fear of taking medicine.
Phasmophobia - Fear of ghosts.
Phengophobia - Fear of daylight or sunshine.
Philemaphobia or Philematophobia - Fear of kissing.
Philophobia - Fear of falling in love or being in love.
Philosophobia - Fear of philosophy.
Phobophobia - Fear of phobias.
Photoaugliaphobia - Fear of glaring lights.
Photophobia - Fear of light.
Phonophobia - Fear of noises or voices or one's own voice; of telephones.
Phronemophobia - Fear of thinking.
Phthiriophobia - Fear of lice. (Pediculophobia)
Phthisiophobia - Fear of tuberculosis.
Placophobia - Fear of tombstones.
Plutophobia - Fear of wealth.
Pluviophobia - Fear of rain or of being rained on.
Pneumatiphobia - Fear of spirits.
Pnigophobia or Pnigerophobia - Fear of choking of being smothered.
Pocrescophobia - Fear of gaining weight. (Obesophobia)
Pogonophobia - Fear of beards.
Poliosophobia - Fear of contracting poliomyelitis.
Politicophobia - Fear or abnormal dislike of politicians.
Polyphobia - Fear of many things.
Poinephobia - Fear of punishment.
Ponophobia - Fear of overworking or of pain.
Porphyrophobia - Fear of the color purple.
Potamophobia - Fear of rivers or running water.
Potophobia - Fear of alcohol.
Pharmacophobia - Fear of drugs.
Proctophobia - Fear of rectums.
Prosophobia - Fear of progress.
Psellismophobia - Fear of stuttering.
Psychophobia - Fear of mind.
Psychrophobia - Fear of cold.
Pteromerhanophobia - Fear of flying.
Pteronophobia - Fear of being tickled by feathers.
Pupaphobia - Fear of puppets.
Pyrexiophobia - Fear of Fever.
Pyrophobia - Fear of fire.


Q
--------

R
Radiophobia - Fear of radiation, x-rays.
Ranidaphobia - Fear of frogs.
Rectophobia - Fear of rectum or rectal diseases.
Rhabdophobia - Fear of being severely punished or beaten by a rod, or of being severely criticized. Also fear of magic.
Rhypophobia - Fear of defecation.
Rhytiphobia - Fear of getting wrinkles.
Rupophobia - Fear of dirt.
Russophobia - Fear of Russians.


S
Samhainophobia - Fear of Halloween.
Sarmassophobia - Fear of love play. (Malaxophobia)
Satanophobia - Fear of Satan.
Scabiophobia - Fear of scabies.
Scatophobia - Fear of fecal matter.
Scelerophibia - Fear of bad men, burglars.
Sciophobia, Sciaphobia - Fear of shadows.
Scoleciphobia - Fear of worms.
Scolionophobia - Fear of school.
Scopophobia or Scoptophobia - Fear of being seen or stared at.
Scotomaphobia - Fear of blindness in visual field.
Scotophobia - Fear of darkness. (Achluophobia)
Scriptophobia - Fear of writing in public.
Selachophobia - Fear of sharks.
Selaphobia - Fear of light flashes.
Selenophobia - Fear of the moon.
Seplophobia - Fear of decaying matter.
Sesquipedalophobia - Fear of long words.
Sexophobia - Fear of the opposite sex. (Heterophobia)
Siderodromophobia - Fear of trains, railroads or train travel.
Siderophobia - Fear of stars.
Sinistrophobia - Fear of things to the left or left-handed.
Sinophobia - Fear of Chinese, Chinese culture.
Sitophobia or Sitiophobia - Fear of food or eating. (Cibophobia)
Snakephobia - Fear of snakes. (Ophidiophobia)
Soceraphobia - Fear of parents-in-law.
Social Phobia - Fear of being evaluated negatively in social situations.
Sociophobia - Fear of society or people in general.
Somniphobia - Fear of sleep.
Sophophobia - Fear of learning.
Soteriophobia - Fear of dependence on others.
Spacephobia - Fear of outer space.
Spectrophobia - Fear of specters or ghosts.
Spermatophobia or Spermophobia - Fear of germs.
Spheksophobia - Fear of wasps.
Stasibasiphobia or Stasiphobia - Fear of standing or walking. (Ambulophobia)
Staurophobia - Fear of crosses or the crucifix.
Stenophobia - Fear of narrow things or places.
Stygiophobia or Stigiophobia - Fear of hell.
Suriphobia - Fear of mice.
Symbolophobia - Fear of symbolism.
Symmetrophobia - Fear of symmetry.
Syngenesophobia - Fear of relatives.
Syphilophobia - Fear of syphilis.


T
Tachophobia - Fear of speed.
Taeniophobia or Teniophobia - Fear of tapeworms.
Taphephobia or Taphophobia - Fear of being buried alive or of cemeteries.
Tapinophobia - Fear of being contagious.
Taurophobia - Fear of bulls.
Technophobia - Fear of technology.
Teleophobia - 1) Fear of definite plans. 2) Religious ceremony.
Telephonophobia - Fear of telephones.
Teratophobia - Fear of bearing a deformed child or fear of monsters or deformed people.
Testophobia - Fear of taking tests.
Tetanophobia - Fear of lockjaw, tetanus.
Teutophobia - Fear of German or German things.
Textophobia - Fear of certain fabrics.
Thaasophobia - Fear of sitting.
Thalassophobia - Fear of the sea.
Thanatophobia or Thantophobia - Fear of death or dying.
Theatrophobia - Fear of theatres.
Theologicophobia - Fear of theology.
Theophobia - Fear of gods or religion.
Thermophobia - Fear of heat.
Tocophobia - Fear of pregnancy or childbirth.
Tomophobia - Fear of surgical operations.
Tonitrophobia - Fear of thunder.
Topophobia - Fear of certain places or situations, such as stage fright.
Toxiphobia or Toxophobia or Toxicophobia - Fear of poison or of being accidently poisoned.
Traumatophobia - Fear of injury.
Tremophobia - Fear of trembling.
Trichinophobia - Fear of trichinosis.
Trichopathophobia or Trichophobia - Fear of hair. (Chaetophobia, Hypertrichophobia)
Triskaidekaphobia - Fear of the number 13.
Tropophobia - Fear of moving or making changes.
Trypanophobia - Fear of injections.
Trypophobia - Fear of holes, clusters, cracks.
Tuberculophobia - Fear of tuberculosis.
Tyrannophobia - Fear of tyrants.

U
Uranophobia or Ouranophobia - Fear of heaven.
Urophobia - Fear of urine or urinating.

V
Vaccinophobia - Fear of vaccination.
Venustraphobia - Fear of beautiful women.
Verbophobia - Fear of words.
Verminophobia - Fear of germs.
Vestiphobia - Fear of clothing.
Virginitiphobia - Fear of rape.
Vitricophobia - Fear of step-father.

W
Walloonphobia - Fear of the Walloons.
Wiccaphobia - Fear of witches and witchcraft.


X
Xanthophobia - Fear of the color yellow or the word yellow.
Xenoglossophobia - Fear of foreign languages.
Xenophobia - Fear of strangers or foreigners.
Xerophobia - Fear of dryness.
Xylophobia - 1) Fear of wooden objects. 2) Forests.
Xyrophobia -Fear of razors.

Y

Z
Zelophobia - Fear of jealousy.
Zeusophobia - Fear of God or gods.
Zemmiphobia - Fear of the great mole rat.
Zoophobia - Fear of animals.

----------


## Otherside

I have a fear of elevators. Even googling it comes up with some pictures that makes me think "NO NO NO!" Serously. I'll walk ten floors with a heavy suitcase rather than take the elevator.

----------


## jomt

I suffer from this as well.  So many people "get" other phobias, but even at the hospitals and hotels I have to fight to be able to use the stairs.  I usually start of by saying, I'd rather take the stairs, it's healthier.. but often I end up having to explain, and then get rolled eyes and huffs and puffs that they have to unlock the doors.  It's embarrassing and frustrating!!

----------


## VickieKitties

Some of these crack me up, fear of bolsheviks, really?  
 I have emetophobia and tocophobia, somewhat related.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

*Thaasophobia - Fear of sitting*
Well that's got to be tiring!

*Sinistrophobia - Fear of things to the left or left-handed.*
Wait - I'm left handed. Does that mean somebody out there fears me? 

*Phallophobia - Fear of a penis, especially erect.*
These are hilarious. Thanks for the laugh Ms. Lady!

----------


## DavidMiller1

Aulophobia- Fear of flutes.
Aurophobia- Fear of gold.
Auroraphobia- Fear of Northern lights.
Autodysomophobia- Fear of one that has a vile odor.
Automatonophobia- Fear of ventriloquist's dummies, animatronic creatures, wax statues - anything that falsly represents a sentient being.
Automysophobia- Fear of being dirty.
Autophobia- Fear of being alone or of oneself.
Aviophobia or Aviatophobia- Fear of flying.

----------


## Keddy

LOL, are all of those on the list real?
The specific phobias I have are automysophobia (fear of being dirty), virginitiphobia (fear of being raped), trypanophobia (fear of needles), algophobia (fear of pain), toilet phobia (don't know what that's called, but I can't touch toilets or toilet seats), necrophobia (fear of dead things- I'm afraid of dead animals in museums, not joking), hypochondriasis (hypochondria- obsessive fear of being sick or developing health issues), hemophobia (fear of blood) and social phobia (obviously). I also have a phone phobia, meaning I'm afraid of talking on the phone or texting, but only with people who aren't my immediate family or best friends. I have a phobia of Skyping or going on cam online as well.
Oh yeah, and can't forget my social media phobia. This site is the only place online where anyone will find my name or my picture and I intend to keep it that way. I won't let my bf post pics of me on Instagram or Facebook.
I also have very severe Obsessive-Compulsive Disorder and my phobias and rituals annoy the hell out of everybody.

----------


## Kevin

> *Thaasophobia - Fear of sitting*
> Well that's got to be tiring!
> 
> *Sinistrophobia - Fear of things to the left or left-handed.*
> Wait - I'm left handed. Does that mean somebody out there fears me? 
> 
> *Phallophobia - Fear of a penis, especially erect.*
> These are hilarious. Thanks for the laugh Ms. Lady!



lol!

----------


## firefly

*pyrophobia especially fireworks eek*

----------


## Nara

> *Thaasophobia - Fear of sitting*
> Well that's got to be tiring!
> 
> *Sinistrophobia - Fear of things to the left or left-handed.*
> Wait - I'm left handed. Does that mean somebody out there fears me? 
> 
> *Phallophobia - Fear of a penis, especially erect.*
> These are hilarious. Thanks for the laugh Ms. Lady!



I don't know if it's really all that fun to laugh at these things. Some people are actually horrified and you seem to think it's a joke.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> I don't know if it's really all that fun to laugh at these things. Some people are actually horrified and you seem to think it's a joke.



The majority of these sound fake. I'm sure there are people who think social anxiety is a riot, too - and that's totally fine. It's okay to poke fun at things.

----------


## QuietAndy

It's like a list of every Latin root with the suffix "phobia" at the end.  :XD:  some of these are a riot.

----------


## Georgie

Wow i neva knew there were so many fears!!

----------


## UndercoverAngel

Thanks for the list, and you time to post it. 

Aichmophobia - Fear of needles or pointed objects.
Autodysomophobia - Fear of one that has a vile odor.
Bacteriophobia - Fear of bacteria.
Nosocomephobia - Fear of hospitals.
Panthophobia - Fear of suffering and disease.
Verminophobia - Fear of germs.
Trypanophobia - Fear of injections.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

I realize this is a really old thread, but I didn't want to make a new one, I just don't have the energy lol, and what I have to say sort of fits in this thread anyway.

Idk if some of my fears / phobias are irrational or not. I mean, I understand that a "phobia" is by it's very nature sort of irrational. But let me explain.

I have a huge fear of doctors, to the point where I have to be very, very sick before I see one. It's been well over ten years since I had a GP. I mean....I have one, but I don't see him like I should, at all. I typically will go to the emergency room, that's how I handle my health issues. But I don't know if me thinking that way is really irrational, if you understand why I think that way and my history.

My mom was an RN, and then she graduated later on Magna Cum Laude to get her psychology degree. So. That probably explains a lot, a whole, whole lot. She was also my abuser. That's something I've posted enough about so I won't even go there now. But.....to explain things.....she used to take me to her GPs office when she went overboard, when she hit me too hard or when I "fell down".

So that explains that phobia, pretty much. But I also have had a few bouts with emetophobia (although I seem to have gotten over that). I also have a huge fear of needles (probably goes back to the fear of doctors) and I have a huge fear of anything having to do with religion lol. Churches are normally a place that makes most people feel peaceful and at ease, and it has the opposite effect on me. And I'm sure there are some reasons behind that, that I've posted about before.

It's difficult for me sometimes to try to determine if my fears are rational or not, and I know this has been posted about before. Having anxiety sucks, and this is just one more reason why. There's a fine line I think between irrational and healthy fear.

If you consider that a three, four, five year old little kid got the tar beat out of him by his mom maybe it's not such an irrational fear. If you consider that parenting is a verb.....that there is more to being a parent than having your name on the birth certificate....if you consider that a huge part of parenting is showing your kids how to lead and have self esteem and stick up for themselves and have empathy and be giving and kind and all the other billions of things that go into parenting....if you take all of that into consideration, and then you have a parent that is too selfish to even think about the needs of her own child....then what can you really expect from that kind of relationship, ffs? If you have a kid that gets beaten on a regular basis and is then taken to the doctor's office at times, then I guess most kids would be fuqing terrified of the doctors office. I guess that would then become a rational fear. How else would you expect anyone to respond....

----------


## whisperingzombking

Fear of moths. That's me

----------


## Otherside

Very Height phobic. 

Or, I dunno. I just feel pretty ill at heights. Get a large amount of nausea and vertigo looking down, and just end up imagining a bunch of unrealistic scenarios that would involve falling from a height. Even seem to get it if I leap off of a mountain in a video game or something. My brain just ends up comparing that to "actually falling from a height. Starts playing up on the second floor (or the third floor, if you are american.) No idea what the likelihood of survival is if you fall from that hide, although I do imagine there's a high likelihood of injury, regardless. 

Well, I'm never gonna live in a skyscrapper, I guess. That, and the whole "fear of lifts" thing.

----------


## TwerkinForTalos

Scopophobia, in regards to being in pictures, videos, or on video calls or just voice chats online. Ironic as I work in a photography studio. I also just get uncomfortable when people look at me.

Pharmacophobia, I hate taking medication, likely because I took medication that was irresponsibly prescribed at irresponsible doses for near a decade.

----------

